# Pics of 140-150 class deer



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

Not offically scored yet, but easily between 140-150.. wifes one and only deer although with a rifle but nice deer!!!


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't know exactly what it is, but it is somewhere near 145"..


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

*148.*

This guy is 148 gross.


----------



## ksfarmboy (Jul 12, 2007)

heres one


----------



## ksfarmboy (Jul 12, 2007)

and another


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

net 145 ?/8


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

this years shotgun deer will be mid 140s net, grosses just over 150


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

144+ gross and 140 net.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

nephews deer 145 7/8 Net.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well the deer his relative shot was an 8 pt....I have two pictures but Photobucket restricts them and they are on my cell phone. I dont believe it will score as high as he thinks. He thinks it will push 150. Its a main frame 8 with a 9th point G4.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

So just how big does a buck have to be to be 150 as an 8?


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I wonder how big this eight is? It's a vid, click on.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Something like this would be 150 +*



dynatec15 said:


> So just how big does a buck have to be to be 150 as an 8?


.


----------



## Connor Riley (Dec 16, 2005)

*My brothers*

Here is a pic of my brothers 8 point it scores 156 3/8 very nice deer!


----------



## kaborkian (May 26, 2007)

To make 150 as an 8...

G1 - 5
G2 - 11
G3 - 10

Spread 20
Beams 22
Mass 5 5 4 3

He'll look very impressive. Not too many 8's break 150.


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

154" 8 point


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

the one in my avatar is 1/2 shy of 140


----------



## Limb Chicken (Dec 10, 2004)

158, 8.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

big 8's are awesome looking!!


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Stanley said:


> .


AWESOME buck Stan:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

my 8 pt would have gone about 146 if the last 6 inches of his main beam wasn't busted off. 
As it is he went a little over 137 missing the last mass measurement, and the 6" of length.


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

*07 Kansas buck*

142 Gross ten point


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

I see that not all of these bucks have been shot with a bow, this is not acceptable.


----------



## Swig (Jul 2, 2002)

This deer goes 150 1/8"


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

8 point at 148 6/8 net.. gross was just over 150"


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

*8 Point 162-6/8*

162-6/8" 8 point


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Bucket Head said:


> my 8 pt would have gone about 146 if the last 6 inches of his main beam wasn't busted off.
> As it is he went a little over 137 missing the last mass measurement, and the 6" of length.



You get 8 mass measurements no matter what, even a spike would.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Gripwerks said:


> 162-6/8" 8 point
> 
> View attachment 324483



Where and what year did that one come. Awesome Mass buck.:darkbeer:


----------



## ejenkins (Dec 18, 2006)

This is just under 140 gross...netted 133 as an 8


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

*About this big.*



dynatec15 said:


> So just how big does a buck have to be to be 150 as an 8?


This guy scores 153.


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

This one is right around 140 gross....


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*140-150 gross*

This is my 07 buck 9 pointer. Gross score 142 1/8" net 127 15/16" 8 pointer
est. 280-300 pound life weight. 232 field dressed
18" inside spread
22" and 22 1/4" beams
9 and 9 on left
5, 11, and 6.5 on the right
4" G1's
5" bases









This is my 05 buck. Gross score 146" 
Non-typical 11
**This deer was impressive because rack went straight up. Has 3 tines in the 10"-12" and another 8", 22" beams, 15" inside spread, and abnorman anthers of 17". Mass was about 33" if I remember right.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

kaborkian said:


> To make 150 as an 8...
> 
> G1 - 5
> G2 - 11
> ...


Im looking at the pic right now. Front view.

G1 - R 4/12 L 5-51/2
G2 - R 9 L 10
G3 R 3 1/2 L 3 1/2

Spread 17 3/4 for sure I know that much
Mass??? I dont know
Beams R 21 L 21 1/2


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

*This is the buck*


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

That is the first time I saw it blown up so my previous post of the estimated measurments will be WAY off.


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

140" 8 point


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

dynatec15 said:


>


No way that thing goes 150" maybe maybe low 140's.


----------



## Bigk1968 (Dec 17, 2005)

nice pictures to all of you who posted thanks


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Buckblood said:


> You get 8 mass measurements no matter what, even a spike would.


:confused2::no:

That deer is not going to get anywhere close to 150. Put some money on it while you still have a chance


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

Phoenix34 said:


> :confused2::no:
> 
> That deer is not going to get anywhere close to 150. Put some money on it while you still have a chance


NO WAY...it will gross near 140....and net around 130ish....


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

148 1/8 gross....143 1/8 net....'94


----------



## JCR (Aug 12, 2005)

Never got this officially scored but my taxidermist rough scored him at just under 146" Not bad for a public land (Tioga County PA) deer.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Phoenix34 said:


> :confused2::no:
> 
> That deer is not going to get anywhere close to 150. Put some money on it while you still have a chance


:nod: I'm not an official scorer but all deer I believe get 8 circumference measurements no matter what. Scorers?

http://www.huntstats.com/scoring.html


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Buckblood said:


> :nod: I'm not an official scorer but all deer I believe get 8 circumference measurements no matter what. Scorers?
> 
> http://www.huntstats.com/scoring.html


Calm down buckblood, I hit quote on the wrong post, meant to reply to the buck pic in question and how his buddy thought it would go 150.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Phoenix34 said:


> Calm down buckblood, I hit quote on the wrong post, meant to reply to the buck pic in question and how his buddy thought it would go 150.


Oh, ....I agree, I don't think that buck will go 150 either.


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah I dont think your friends deer is going to make 150". I could be wrong but am typically pretty close on estimating scores and I am coming up with something close to 128" gross.

Anybody else have any estimates?

BTG19


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

This deer is nowhere near that big.
But as you can clearly see he was trying to steal my truck so I had to arrow him.


----------



## rancid69 (Dec 29, 2005)

i have been debating on shooting him but i think i will wait untill next year after i pump him full of mineral buck but maybe you guys could tell me what he would score now?


----------



## hailchaser2 (Oct 12, 2007)

bowtechguy19 said:


> Yeah I dont think your friends deer is going to make 150". I could be wrong but am typically pretty close on estimating scores and I am coming up with something close to 128" gross.
> 
> Anybody else have any estimates?
> 
> BTG19


I got 122"


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

148 2/8 gross(official P&Y) less the buck


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

This guy goes 148 and change gross, from an official scorer, although I never entered it.


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

Stanley said:


> .


After seeing this i really have to chuckle!
last year on the chat i had to listen to one of the guys from a show rag on someone for not bebelieving them about their pics of of sheds from an 8 point that would score 181 typical yes i said 181 as a 8 point 
There wAS NO DOUBT in my mind he was full of it when i saw the pics!looked more like 145 to me
But he works for a celebrity LMAO!
this buc makes those sheds look small and is only 150
160 for a 8 point is huge


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks similar to this one










INSIDE SPREAD 18 1/8
Main beams 24 24
G1 4 2/8 5 2/8
g2 7 2/8 8
G3 8 2/8 8
G4 4 2/8

H1 4 6/8 4 5/8
H2 4 4
H3 3 7/8 3 6/8
H4 3 4/8 4

TOTAL 143 7/8 -7 NET 136 7/8


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

*Looks alot like this one*

Right Left 

MB 21 6/8 22 0/8 

G1 4 0/8 3 0/8 
G2 7 2/8 7 0/8 
G3 5 6/8 7 0/8 
G4 0 0/0 4 4/8 

H1 4 2/8 4 2/8 
H2 4 1/8 4 1/8 
H3 4 1/8 4 1/8 
H4 4 3/8 4 1/8 

IS 18 5/8 

Total Gross Score: 134 3/8


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

That buck is definately a good buck, but nowhere near 150"... Nice and tall, probably net somewhere close to 130" to 134"... I would have shot it...


----------



## rancid69 (Dec 29, 2005)

i had the chance but i have got at least 3 diffrent deer on pics this year just like him and 1 that had a chrismas tree looking rack so that was the one i shot a buddy of mine told me to get him out of there and i would be happier in the long run im planting biologic and i will get lucky buck he said that i should get a ohio big buck next year 150+ out of the 3 deer. we will see

thank you 
Guy


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

No doubt I would have shot it for PA. But the fact his family laughed because I said it wouldnt hit 140 or 150. The fact they called me the "know it all hunter" Say I dont know what Im talking about. If the buck is still at the family processor ill go settle the dispute with a tape.


----------



## rancid69 (Dec 29, 2005)

the funny thing is that opening week i had a shot on him and i let it go becasue it is the first year i hunted at this guys house and he said that he sees big bucks all the time his lad buts up to a state park here in north east ohio so i didnt dought him i let him go becasue i said oh hes only an 8 pointer i watched him for about 30mins before he walked on and he looked big at the time i just kept thinking i didnt wont to end my season right then and there was going to be bigger. maybe i should have but i wont an ohio big buck and ill have to wait untill next year. hopefully 150+ class will walk in front of me someday. but i get him on camera abotu 3 time a week so im not worried. 

Guy


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

high 140s


----------



## kaborkian (May 26, 2007)

dynatec15 said:


>


124 gross

mass: 5 4 3 3 x 2
left: 5 7.5 5.5 4
right: 4 6 4
width: 18
beams: 20 20

maybe...just maybe...breaks 130 gross


----------



## DWCJR1980 (2 h ago)

dynatec15 said:


> post your pics of your bucks in those ranges of score. Im trying to settle a dispute with my buddy.


----------

